# Buying a house without an agent



## Talbuz (Jun 6, 2019)

We are looking at buying a house in Umbria which was advertised on a generic property website directly by the owner, i.e. is not being sold through a real estate agency. Naturally we appreciate this is not something we can do on our own.

Who do we need to contact to do the necessary checks and surveys, and subsequently help us submit a written offer, a notary or a geometra?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Would you buy a bottle of milk without the bottle?


----------



## Talbuz (Jun 6, 2019)

GeordieBorn said:


> Would you buy a bottle of milk without the bottle?


Sorry I don't understand how that applies to my question.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Sorry Talbuz, but a registered agent is the person to do that job! Unless that is you are prepared to find out what needs to be looked into to ensure all is okay for you. You will of course also need at notary.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You don't really need an agent. At least not legally. The problem is all the minefield is yours. 

Assuming the house needs at least a basic renovation I'd find an architect to overlook the project starting with checking the house out. This is actually something you won't get done by the average agent who if you're lucky will give the place a quick glance.

The Notaio is responsible to make sure the legal title and everything related is fine. 

That leaves the building systems to check. Electrical etc


----------



## Talbuz (Jun 6, 2019)

Thank you.!


----------

